# Question...about an uber ride I had.



## agus (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone had anything like this happened to them? I don't understand...

So basically, I picked up a rider and took them from a Disney hotel to cape canaveral... To my surprise after an hour ride and 56miles my trip pay out was $40. 

Then I picked them up an hour later and took them back (same exact distance and route) the trip to come back pay out was $57. ?? ?
Same mileage, same time, same route, same tolls. It was not surging. Because I checked that, and double checked. 

So.... I'm basically not understanding which trip is right and which is wrong and why would it be a $17 difference...?

Any ideas? Has this happened to anyone...?


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

I noticed the Android app recently started displaying the total fare after trip conclusion, rather than my cut of the fare. Maybe the $57 was the total fare?


----------



## agus (Jan 21, 2016)

ten25 said:


> I noticed the Android app recently started displaying the total fare after trip conclusion, rather than my cut of the fare. Maybe the $57 was the total fare?


Nope, I checked and double checked that's why I was asking here because it's very very strange
This is what the uber app tells me. 
One trip was a total of $54.45. My cut $40
The other trip is total $77.74. My cut $57


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If the time and distance for both trips was identical then the fares for both trips should be identical. It's very rare that a trip from A to B will be the same as the reverse trip from B to A. 
Did you do the math?


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't know the rates down there but maybe the pay per mile was more where you picked them up returning.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Port Canaveral is in Brevard county, the raters are higher there. You get paid the rate from where you pick up for the entire trip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fare ID: Edward1 said:


> Hey Agus. You didn't ask about this but I just wanted to point out that as of TODAY, all android users can download the *driveFARE* app. IOS users will be supported shortly. I can send an invite link to anyone interested regardless. Perks include up to 90% fare split, customers requesting specific drivers, and scheduling in advance. Drive with us and take your customer base back! Use Fare ID: Edward1 (referring Fare ID required). Check out *ridefare,com* or just ask me for more info! *FARE is FAIR!*


Is there tipping through the app?

Send me an invite please


----------



## agus (Jan 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Port Canaveral is in Brevard county, the raters are higher there. You get paid the rate from where you pick up for the entire trip.


That would make sense, I'm gonna try to research what are the current rates in brevard county for uberX and compare them to Orange County.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Brevard is $1.15mile $0.15 minute.
Orlando is $0 .65 per mile $0.11 /min


----------



## agus (Jan 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Brevard is $1.15mile $0.15 minute.
> Orlando is $0 .65 per mile $0.11 /min


Wow... Yeah I just found out. Makes sense. 
We are definitely getting screw here... It's been tough to even make $50 a day driving for uber. 
Not sure if it's even worth it anymore.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Brevard is $1.15mile $0.15 minute.
> Orlando is $0 .65 per mile $0.11 /min


I remember the good ole days of $1.65/mile. People were happy to pay that over a cab. Hell...they would have paid MORE than a cab just for the convenience.


----------



## agus (Jan 21, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> I remember the good ole days of $1.65/mile. People were happy to pay that over a cab. He'll...they would have paid MORE than a cab just for the convenience.


I wonder.... If anyone is making any money out of this...? Because I'm not. Lol.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

agus said:


> I wonder.... If anyone is making any money out of this...? Because I'm not. Lol.


Travis is making more. And he thanks your for your service.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

agus said:


> I wonder.... If anyone is making any money out of this...? Because I'm not. Lol.


You say that and then you laugh..... Why do you still drive for them?


----------



## agus (Jan 21, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> You say that and then you laugh..... Why do you still drive for them?


I laugh... So I don't cry. 
You see... There's 2 ways to see any situation, a positive way and a negative way. I opt for the positive one. 
Positivity brings hope...
Negativity brings sorrow...
✌


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

agus said:


> I laugh... So I don't cry.
> You see... There's 2 ways to see any situation, a positive way and a negative way. I opt for the positive one.
> Positivity brings hope...
> Negativity brings sorrow...
> ✌


You still haven't answered though? Why do you still drive for them? What is the positivity in the situation?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> You still haven't answered though? Why do you still drive for them? What is the positivity in the situation?


Gets me out of the house... of course it's still $1.10 where I live so that helps


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Gets me out of the house... of course it's still $1.10 where I live so that helps


Damn... thought they slashed you guys everywhere. I'm sure it is coming to your market soon enough though.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

^^ Why even be in this board if you no longer drive. I understand the pain...


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey but at least you made a whooping $97 that day for a run that I would usually charge at least $350 R/T.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber Lyft Dude said:


> ^^ Why even be in this board if you no longer drive. I understand the pain...


I was never a driver. I, unlike many others, decided to do some due diligence when making my decision if I was going to jump in or not which is what lead me here. I'm glad I did.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Damn... thought they slashed you guys everywhere. I'm sure it is coming to your market soon enough though.


Still kinda new here.. but I am noticing a pickup week to week.... I'd say about 50-60% or more of my customers are first time users. As soon as it gets more steady they'll cut I'm sure


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Still kinda new here.. but I am noticing a pickup week to week.... I'd say about 50-60% or more of my customers are first time users. As soon as it gets more steady they'll cut I'm sure


Then they will try to scam new drivers with the "guaranteed rates" and then just leave everyone high and dry. That seems to be the MO. Get out as soon as that shit happens. Don't be a sap.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

agus said:


> I still drive for them because I am still making money with them. But things have change a lot...
> Now to make money you have to be sure to work the right hours at the right spots.
> Before, besides of working the right hours at the right spots you were still be able to make money in between. Now it doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


And how does that amount factor in with all your expenses such as maintenance, gas, taxes, etc? How much are you REALLY making per hour? I can almost guarantee it will most likely get worse. If you feel you are still earning, keep at it. Just don't make the same mistake many of these guys are making.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

Thats why this job really is for part timers. If you are doing this full time, you really need a real job. That is just too much wear and tear driving full time...


----------



## Amber268 (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it is most driver's pain to drive for uber, one question always in my mind: is it worthy?


----------

